# SWEETWATER SPRINGS by Alex Taylor Wolfe. A Historical Romance.



## alextaylorwolfe (Sep 19, 2011)

*SWEETWATER SPRINGS* by Alex Taylor Wolfe
Available on Kindle.

*Synopsis*:
In the spring of 1900, Katie O'Hare returns to Sweetwater Springs ten years after being orphaned by a murderous act that left her with nothing but an old pocket watch and scattered memories. Reluctantly she begins to fall for Tyler Reynolds, a rugged young cowboy with a troubled past. As their romance deepens, they find themselves tragically connected to a secret that puts their love and their lives in danger.
When a teaching job brings Katie back to Sweetwater, she is forced to confront the difficult memories of her past. Determined to succeed she is more than grateful when Tyler offers his comfort and strength allowing her to find happiness again. As her trust in him grows she begins to reveal her painful memories, but they will both be shocked to find out how dramatically their pasts are intertwined. 
Tyler harbors a shameful secret and when an opportunity to protect the beautiful young school teacher presents itself he jumps at the chance for redemption. With a seemingly unforgivable past and little to offer her, he tries to avoid a serious relationship, but there is something about her he can't resist. Then when a birthday gift and an old pocket watch spark a startling confession, they find themselves locked in a gunfight with a ruthless killer.

*Review*:
"I found this story to have a large heart within it. There was action, romance, drama, fear, love, hate... there was even some guns involved! If you are into a clean romance, historical fiction, or historical romance, then this will be a nice read for you. I enjoyed it very much! " - Liz @ Fictional Candy


----------



## alextaylorwolfe (Sep 19, 2011)

Sweetwater Springs is now on both Goodreads and LibraryThing. I invite you to be my friend in both places and check out my book on both of those websites.

I'd also love to get to know you on Twitter and Facebook. I'm still learning about all this cyber social networking and would love your input too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Alex, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## alextaylorwolfe (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you Ann.  I always strive to follow the rules. : ]


----------



## alextaylorwolfe (Sep 19, 2011)

Sweetwater Springs is free again! Today through the 24th. Grab a free copy and enjoy a clean historical romance for Spring Break! Pick up your free copy here: http://www.amazon.com/Sweetwater-Springs-ebook/dp/B005KYIZ76

And after you have read it, please provide me feedback by posting a review on the Amazon platform. Thanks!


----------



## alextaylorwolfe (Sep 19, 2011)

We have just re-released Sweetwater Springs!  I have heard my readers and reviewers, and have had done a thorough professional editing job to clear up all of the issues that were mentioned in the reviews.  For this release I also had a new cover made!  Take a look at this Clean Historical Romance.


----------



## alextaylorwolfe (Sep 19, 2011)

Bumpity-Bump-Bump.

Pick up your copy today.  You'll enjoy the clean historical romance.


----------



## alextaylorwolfe (Sep 19, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## alextaylorwolfe (Sep 19, 2011)

Sweetwater Springs is FREE this weekend. Please go grab a copy and tell your 'clean historical romance' friends all about it as well. I'd love to get a review too!

http://www.amazon.com/Sweetwater-Springs-ebook/dp/B005KYIZ76


----------



## alextaylorwolfe (Sep 19, 2011)

I've just released my third novel - Temperance and Treason on the Kindle Platform.  If you enjoyed Sweetwater Springs, you're likely to enjoy Temperance and Treason as well.  If you haven't read Sweetwater Springs, might as well grab it now, then go check out my new novel as well.


----------



## alextaylorwolfe (Sep 19, 2011)

Sweetwater Springs is free this weekend!  Go ahead - grab a free copy and enjoy a good clean historical romance.  And if you enjoy Sweetwater Springs - you'll want to take a look at my other listings.


----------

